# Rappahannock River Crib Dam  Panache



## Darley (Jun 5, 2007)

This is my latest pen, wood as is been say is from the Rappahannock River Crib Dam from James aka Darken, this is a Panache kit, I use both of the wood Pine and Oak and laminated, I find that the Pine darken with the CA and unfortunately loss a bit of clarity on the middle laminating, if you look closely I find the Oak got is own signature I didnâ€™t laminated those little pieces LOL, I did a pin chuck for the closed end and turn an corian spring holder to be inserted in the tube and work well, I let you look at the pictures, as usual comments positive or negative are welcome, thanks for looking.


BTW: this pen will be presented at the Australian Exhibition and Competition on 15th, 16th, 17th of this month with 2 other pens.

Oak signature


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice pen and great work[]


----------



## papaturner (Jun 5, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!! Perry


----------



## thewishman (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a GORGEOUS pen!!! Very nice work!

Best of luck in the competition.

Chris


----------



## JimGo (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy COW! [:0][:0] That's amazing, SERGE (sorry, can't read!)!  Excellent job!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 5, 2007)

VEEEERY NICE!!! []


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 5, 2007)

Not as much a fan of the cap as I am the body, but that may be because the attention to the grain and detail of lamination in the body is beyond description.  Think this may be a winner (unless your other submissions beat this one out).  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2007)

Heck that's just showing off. Nice work Serge.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jun 5, 2007)

okay thats it. i quite. [!] there is no way i will ever be able to come up with that. i guess i'll have to stick with the plan old solid wood turning. great job. []

laurie


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! That took some time. I too like the pen body much more than the cap, but as mentioned, both are nice, especially since I've tried and have no luck with segmenting that many pieces. Did you have any pieces left over like I do when I work on my car?[] Best of luck with the competition...I think the other entries better look out! And, I glad you are finding a little time for working in the shop.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful pen Serge, don't forget to post the ribbon you will win []
Nice patterns on the glue up to, I really like the way the cap looks.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice pen, outstanding work.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2007)

[:0][:0][:0]Simply outstanding.


----------



## Fred (Jun 6, 2007)

Lots of effort pays off. You have done good! []


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 6, 2007)

awsome job with the segmenting, the Panasche is an excellent kit to modify and experiment with.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 6, 2007)

fantastic work there Serge!  l hope it all goes well for you.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like a winner to me, Serge![^]


----------



## DKF (Jun 6, 2007)

Beautiful lamination work.........!


----------



## Darley (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you all for your compliments, Lautie don't desperated you will do it 1 day I did old solid wood turning too and still have my first pen doesn't look good but love it.



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Wow! That took some time. I too like the pen body much more than the cap, but as mentioned, both are nice, especially since I've tried and have no luck with segmenting that many pieces. Did you have any pieces left over like I do when I work on my car?[] Best of luck with the competition...I think the other entries better look out! And, I glad you are finding a little time for working in the shop.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Yes I do as I use 2 blanks of each to do 1 pen enough spare parts to do another one, so tell me you got 2 or 3 cars now[]

Anthony I like the cap too as you can see the 2 different colour of the pine, now another interesting matter the Oak was softer and easy to turn than the pine


----------



## Draken (Jun 7, 2007)

Serge, you did the wood proud!  The results look great, and you'll need to let us know how it does in the competition.  Be sure to submit a CoA with the pen, so they know the history of the wood.  I love the way the pine looks in the different segments, almost like two different types of wood.

The only nit I have is you misspelled my username in your original post, its Draken, not Darken. []


----------



## laserturner (Jun 7, 2007)

Super job Serge. Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Darley (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Serge, you did the wood proud!  The results look great, and you'll need to let us know how it does in the competition.  Be sure to submit a CoA with the pen, so they know the history of the wood.  I love the way the pine looks in the different segments, almost like two different types of wood.
> 
> The only nit I have is you misspelled my username in your original post, its Draken, not Darken. []



It will be a stand ( A4 size ) regarding the 3 pens I will present, sorry by the misspelling of your nickname I have a blackout here at the time of posting.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 8, 2007)

Real Purtty![8D]


----------



## angboy (Jun 10, 2007)

That is pretty amazing!! I can't even imagine how long it took to do all of that.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 10, 2007)

That is cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darley (Jun 10, 2007)

3 weeks[]


> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />That is pretty amazing!! I can't even imagine how long it took to do all of that.


----------



## Draken (Jun 19, 2007)

Any updates?  How did the competition go?


----------



## bmchan (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate to do this - way too busy for me.  I can tell alot of effort went into it - more than I have put into all my pens.  I applaud the effort.


----------



## Mongefelipe (Jun 20, 2007)

Great looking Pen ,Fantactic Work.
Good Luck.


----------



## Dario (Jun 20, 2007)

Love it.  Awesome pen!!![^]


----------



## Darley (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry James and everyone got busy by work and went pick up my pens last night, Sorry to disappointed all of you but no ribbon at this show it was a woodturning show and I was the only person to present 3 pens, I did have some good comments but woodturner here think pens is spindler turning ( sure it's, but!! better [])nevertheless I will do more shows in the future


----------



## Draken (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Serge.  Hopefully the exposure from being the only pens in the show will help with sales.


----------

